# Gurmat Gyan - From Sarabjit Singh Dhunda



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2009)

One of the Best Sikh Parcharaks
YouTube- Kartoot pashu ki mans jatt 5


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2009)

More such videos available on GURMAT GIAN MISSIONARY COLLEGE, LUDHIANA ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਮਿਸ਼ਨਰੀ ਕਾਲਜ, ਲੁਧਿਆਣਾ PHONE 0161 252
and also on You-Tube..search for sarabjit singh dhunda...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2009)

see also his comments on the latest Babbu mann song..EK Baba nank si...watch his language vs the harsh language used by so called Brahmgyani sants and Panthic dhadees !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 26, 2009)

sorry website is GURMAT GIAN MISSIONARY COLLEGE, LUDHIANA ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਮਿਸ਼ਨਰੀ ਕਾਲਜ, ਲੁਧਿਆਣਾ PHONE 0161 252


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 3, 2012)

*ਬਾਹਰ ਧੋਇ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮਨ ਮੈਲਾ- ਭਾਈ ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਧੂੰਦਾ ਦੁਆਰਾ 23 ਦਸੰਬਰ 2011 ਨੂੰ ਟੋਰਾਂਟੋ, ਕਨੇਡਾ ‘ਚ ਕਤਿੀ ਗਈ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵੀਚਾਰ*

http://www.gurmatgian.com/2011/12/24/bahar-dhoye-antar-man-maila-sarbjit-singh-dhunda-katha-canada/

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-ansi-language:#0400; 	mso-fareast-language:#0400; 	mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->





> ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> आसा महला ५ ॥
> Āsā mėhlā 5.
> Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:
> ...


Sat Sri Akal.


----------

